# Volata deat post size



## DiRt DeViL (Jun 26, 2005)

Can someone tell me what's the seatpost size of a Volata? Mine came with a setback carbon post and I want to replace it.


----------



## 0119 (Aug 9, 2003)

*Seat post size ...*

Every Orbea model I've come across has been a 27.2 size. Even the most generic posts have the size stamped on the lower portion of the post. Have you removed the post and checked it ?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Jun 26, 2005)

Actually did that last night, it was indeed a 27.2.

Thanks


----------

